
Plazes CEO and Founder Exposed by Own Tools - danw
http://www.bomega.com/2007/06/03/plazes-ceo-and-founder-exposed-by-own-tools/
======
NickDouglas
And according to his comment on this post, he wasn't really "exposed." He's
just a bit slow at getting back to the organizers he cancels on.

------
falsestprophet
Let this be a lesson to all of us; don't do anything ironic or everyone will
laugh at you.

